
Apple Watch: $17,000 smartwatch is obsolete after latest update - ValentineC
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/apple-watch-update-latest-edition-watchos-5-expensive-out-of-date-obsolete-a8385291.html
======
forgottenpass
Of course it is. $16k of the cost of that watch goes towards showing others
you have $17k to piss away on a watch.

The market segment that buys a $17k watch only wants a new and improved model
if everyone with the previous model is transformed into looking like a penny-
pinching try-hard that doesn't quite fit in.

------
Rjevski
When Apple Watch was announced I remember reading somewhere that there would
be an upgrade program for these “premium” models to either trade them in for
store credit towards a new one or directly replace its hardware with updated
stuff.

Anyone knows if this ever happened?

------
foobarbazetc
Everyone knows you never buy an Apple V1. :)

~~~
valuearb
My Series Zero is still going strong! Has been a delightful purchase, almost
as good as my AirPods.

Don’t understand the issue over the original Edition watch. Obviously, like
any computer, it wasn’t getting updated forever. The only reason to get one
was perceived prestige, it was the closest thing to a Veblen good in consumer
electronics.

And it should be cheap and easy to replace an Editions guts with series 3
parts, too.

~~~
Rjevski
Series 3 is actually thicker than Series 0 I believe.

You would have better luck putting Series 2 hardware in there.

